# Games with no Level caps?



## jastolze (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey all, I was just curious if there's any games for the GBC/GBA/NDS/PS1/PSP that don't have a level cap, or if t does have a level cap, it's higher than say 99 or 100. (Maybe like 255) 

Thanks!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 12, 2015)

All games that aren't RPGs lol


----------



## jastolze (Aug 12, 2015)

Give me a couple of games besides Disgaea, if there are so many.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 12, 2015)

Star ocean (max level is 255)
"tales of" games have a high level cap


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 13, 2015)

Hyrule Waifus Warriors upped the maximum level gradually through updates up to 255. you finish the game between 20 and 30.
Tales of games typically have a level cap of 200. beware of Xillia 1 though, the max level is only 99(you finish the game at ~50), Xillia 2 has a max level of 200.

you should read through this page of TVTropes for examples of absurdly high level cap


----------



## jastolze (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm currently playing a Pokemon Crystal mod where I changed the max Level cap to 250. it takes about almost 1 million EXP to hit the next level when you're at ~230-235 or so lol. Anyways I'll try Star Ocean as well.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Just as a question, why do you want a game like dat


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 13, 2015)

There is Digimon World on NDS which have an Absurdly High Level Cap. Since you can de-volve at will, you can reach 9999 HP and 999 stats on any digimon.


----------



## jastolze (Aug 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Just as a question, why do you want a game like dat


Because I enjoy the grinding when I have nothing else productive I can be doing. I enjoy nearly endless games.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

jastolze said:


> Because I enjoy the grinding when I have nothing else productive I can be doing. I enjoy nearly endless games.


OK then that makes good sense


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm guessing the reason why you only list old consoles is because you're emulating them on an Android device? You'd find a _ton_ more games with high (or no) level caps if you were to play on the PC. Mods are amazing in this regard.

But you can't really use the level cap as an indication of how long it will take to reach max level. A game could easily have a max level of 255 but have leveling be thrice as fast as X game with a max level of 99. What you _really_ want to ask is: what are some really grindy games?


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm guessing the reason why you only list old consoles is because you're emulating them on an Android device? You'd find a _ton_ more games with high (or no) level caps if you were to play on the PC. Mods are amazing in this regard.
> 
> But you can't really use the level cap as an indication of how long it will take to reach max level. A game could easily have a max level of 255 but have leveling be thrice as fast as X game with a max level of 99. What you _really_ want to ask is: what are some really grindy games?


Yes since they are different tbh. In that regard I'd have to ask if you like dungeon games


----------



## Bonesthesandman (May 26, 2017)

jastolze said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I'm currently playing a Pokemon Crystal mod where I changed the max Level cap to 250. it takes about almost 1 million EXP to hit the next level when you're at ~230-235 or so lol. Anyways I'll try Star Ocean as well.


Where can I download such a mod?


----------



## jastolze (May 26, 2017)

Bonesthesandman said:


> Where can I download such a mod?


If you compile pokemon crystal source, and change the max_level factor from 100 to 250, you can play it from there. I also used Pokemon prism leaked source to make the change as well. Unfortunately, i cannot find a recent version of prisms source so if you want the newest bug fixes, you'll have to play without the max level being altered.


----------

